# Pre-Planned Orthovisc injection



## kjstearns (Oct 13, 2009)

We are having a debate in our clinic about this. A patient is seen and the doctor tells them to follow up next week for their first Orthovisc injection. The doctor's believe that at that follow-up visit, they can charge for an E/M as well as the injection. My concern is where is the medical necessity to justify the E/M? My understanding was that if an injection is pre-planned and that is the only reason the patient is coming back in, then an E/M is not billable. The doctors seem to think they can get around this by stating "patient returns for further discussion and after discussing the options, have decided to go forth with their first injection".

Any input would be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 13, 2009)

If the appointment is scheduled as an injection, then that is all they should be charging.  Inflating the documentation to try and get reimbursement for an E/M is simply bad business...most would even view it as fraud.  I certainly do.  Once the decision to proceed with the injection is made and the patient then schedules for the injection on a different date, there is no billable E/M.  Keep in mind that all procedures do have pre procedure values to them based on the RVU system, which would be the E/M for that service unless there is a *significant separately identifiable *E/M service provided on the same date.


----------



## kjstearns (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Lisa! I completely agree with you!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 13, 2009)

Me toooooooooo


----------



## aprilroc (Oct 13, 2009)

Me 3rd!


----------



## mbort (Oct 14, 2009)

trying to "get around it" is going to get them in TROUBLE!!!


----------



## kjstearns (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree, Mary. I have showed them documentation and their response is, "Well, that's your interpretation." So frustrating!!


----------



## AuntJoyce (Oct 14, 2009)

*Pre-planned Orthovisc*

Hi KJ...I share your frustration!  I managed an Orthopaedic Surgical practice for 15 years and not one of those years had a single day of smooth sailing.  The doc expected to bill an E&M EVERY SINGLE VISIT and to boot, he wanted ALL E&M's to be 99215!  I practically stood on my head making him understand that if the record did not reflect both medical necessity and proper and complete documentation, no E&M could be billed.  If the patient is scheduled for this injection - that's all they are entitled to bill for.  

Again, I share your frustration and the thought occurred to me that perhaps you work for the doc I moved 1,200 miles away from...lol.

Have a great day and never compromise your values!


----------



## kjstearns (Oct 14, 2009)

Joyce,

Thank you so much for bringing a smile to my face. I think that maybe I do work for the same doctor you did!  Glad to know that I am not the only one out there that is having this problem too!


----------

